# Ozomulsion



## Bmish55 (Nov 2, 2020)

I need some advice on how to clean two amber ozomulsion bottles i found in a barn. They both have a large, hard, chunk of brown gunk in them. Does anyone have any advice on the best way to get this out? The bottles are out on my front porch bc they stink to much to be brought in until i get them cleaned out! 
Thanks


----------



## Timelypicken (Nov 2, 2020)

Vinegar and baking soda works for me


----------

